# New Pathfinder Owner...how do I know if it's a BOSE?



## Chris Richards (Aug 1, 2005)

I just recently purchased a 1998 Pathfinder (XE). It has the stock radio in it, which is comprised of AM/FM, CD and Cassette. I'm thinking about replacing it, and can't figure out if it is a BOSE system or not. Nowhere on the face does the word "BOSE" appear, but in every other sense it looks exactly like the following: 










(taken from a stock 1998 Pathfinder SE) 


(Note, my HU does not have "BOSE" written on the cassette deck door)


Does my XE have the BOSE system? I'm hoping it doesn't because from what I've gathered lurking here, the Bose system has to be completely replaced. 

Thanks in advance for answering such a newbie question. Lovin' my new Pathfinder. 

-CR-


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it doesn't say it. It's not. BOSE is a big company they want people to know they have their "great" auto products.


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I would also doubt that Nissan would offer a Bose system on a lower model such as the XE. 

I also agree with the above. Bose likes to paste their name wherever possible.


----------



## Chris Richards (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks guys..... 

After looking around, I managed to find somebody else with the same stereo in the Pathfinder sections of this forum (go figure - should have looked there.) To me it's strange that the Clarion and Bose system would physically look the same, but whatever. Again, thanks from a newbie. 


98 Nissan Pathfinder Stereo  


Apr 25th, 2005, 08:11 PM 
d_jover 
NissanForums Newbie

Rep: 100 98 Nissan Pathfinder Stereo 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there,

I have a 98 Pathfinder with the Clarion stereo which looks exactly like the BOSE one...CD/TAPE/RADIO in one. The problem is that the AM/FM, CD, TAPE, 3, 4 and 5 buttons no longer light up when the headlights are on. The buttons function properly and all others do light up...My question is, is this a repair issue or do I just need to replace some sort of bulb myself.

Thanks a lot,

Dan


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm sure the reason the head unit looks the same is because it probably is. Chances are, Bose just makes the speakers and possibly the external amplifier driving them. The head unit is probably the same for all pathfinders.


----------

